
Gogo is getting sued by American Airlines over its in-flight Wi-Fi - JumpCrisscross
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/16/11021738/american-airlines-gogo-internet-speed-lawsuit
======
win_ini
Purely anecdotal - but Goto has been sucking more and more over the years I've
been using it. Maybe it's speed creep - everything else gets faster - but Goto
st

